# Has anybody done a Crit with Disc Brakes?



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

Sanctioned or just a Tuesday Night worlds sort of thing how did the disc brakes feel? Better, worse, no different, I don't use brakes. Whatever the experience I am curious what you thought of them.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

What are you hoping to find out from this question? They're brakes...when you squeeze the lever they slow the bike down. Given that there are many different brakes available, and set-up will have an affect on their performance and and and and and...

The only time I can see them making a difference is if the course had fast straights followed by tight turns...you could make up ground under braking. Maybe.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

You shouldn't be using your brakes in a crit


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have not, but here is what Tom Ritchey thinks: 2013 Predictions: Tom Ritchey of Ritchey Design | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I've done the local morning hammerfest on my mountain bike (with disc brakes), talk about a workout. The brakes worked just fine.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of the anti-disc guys have said they don't want to see rotors in racing because of the chance of increased injuries in multi-bike crashes.
I love my discs but can somewhat agree with their point; I just touched my rotors and the edges are sharp enough to so some serious damage if you're unlucky enough to fall against them.

I wouldn't use them for crit racing. You don't need better/more consistent braking and the weight penalty is a disadvantage.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

woodys737 said:


> Have not, but here is what Tom Ritchey thinks: 2013 Predictions: Tom Ritchey of Ritchey Design | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


"Tom Ritchey on helmets.

F-it, don't need it"

LOL


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I believe they're not legal in a sanctioned race


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's where I am on the subject- in mixed groups (disc and rim), the disc guys will be able to panic stop faster (for whatever reason). Great for them, but the guy behind them might not be so lucky. The margin for error when you're a couple inches off a wheel is pretty darn low.

Sooner or later discs will be the norm and sanctioned. Not because they're better for road riding, but because that's what the manufacturers are going to produce. Until then, I'm fine with rim brakes for the road. For some environments, I'd really like to have discs, and in others I still prefer rim brakes. In a tight race, I don't care what type you have, as long as the capabilities are more or less equal. I like my skin where it is.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd be worried about some n00b grabbing a handful of brake if I were in Cat 5. I'd be worried if juniors had them in Cat 4.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I'd be worried about some n00b grabbing a handful of brake if I were in Cat 5. I'd be worried if juniors had them in Cat 4.


Same here. 
Grabbing a handful of strong brakes while going into a turn on a wet/slippery/off-camber turn will probably see not-so-good results. Of course it's that way now so...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Same here.
> Grabbing a handful of strong brakes while going into a turn on a wet/slippery/off-camber turn will probably see not-so-good results. Of course it's that way now so...


Pretty much. I see where they might be better in a wet crit, but I don't like doing those in the first place.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting comment about whether the are allowed in sanctioned races. I don't remember seeing it in the rules but I have not read it in detail for a few years. For some races that have dirt road sections I imagine they allow cyclocross bikes. 

Discs should allow for much better control of your braking and that means going faster in races where you have to use them. As far as safety concerns, they are not any sharper than chain rings, broken wheels, some spoke blades etc.. I was curious to see the experience of someone who had actually raced with discs to hear what they thought about it. I have seen the reviews but those are all journalist group rides. 

Discs worked pretty well with motorcycles, cars, mountain bikes etc.. Don't know why they won't work here. I remember everybody saying that down tube shifters were fine, so who needs to change. Thanks to you all for taking the time to comment!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I've done a few crits on disc brakes and a few road races on disc brakes. No problems. Just don't expect to grab a neutral wheel from the pits.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

88 rex said:


> I've done a few crits on disc brakes and a few road races on disc brakes. No problems. Just don't expect to grab a neutral wheel from the pits.


88 rex did you think they were any better or just did not notice much difference at all.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

scarecrow said:


> Interesting comment about whether the are allowed in sanctioned races. I don't remember seeing it in the rules but I have not read it in detail for a few years. For some races that have dirt road sections I imagine they allow cyclocross bikes.
> 
> Discs should allow for much better control of your braking and that means going faster in races where you have to use them. As far as safety concerns, they are not any sharper than chain rings, broken wheels, some spoke blades etc.. I was curious to see the experience of someone who had actually raced with discs to hear what they thought about it. I have seen the reviews but those are all journalist group rides.
> 
> Discs worked pretty well with motorcycles, cars, mountain bikes etc.. Don't know why they won't work here. I remember everybody saying that down tube shifters were fine, so who needs to change. Thanks to you all for taking the time to comment!


Road bikes in crits are not motorcycles, cars, mountain bikes or "etc."

You want to make an honest comparison? Ride each back to back and see.

Personally, they're a waste of money. Spend it on race entries.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

scarecrow said:


> 88 rex did you think they were any better or just did not notice much difference at all.


Well, I like the feel and consistancy of disc brakes. I have both disc and caliper braked bikes and for all around riding I prefer disc brakes. For racing it's a moot point. I don't think the brakes helped or hurt. My legs, or lack there of, were THE deciding factor.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I love love love my disc brakes on my cx and mountain bike where there is frequent braking on varying surfaces, but I feel no need for them out on the road where braking isn't as frequent or as drastic. I can only really see them being beneficial in the wet, but even then I'd be more concerned keeping it upright through corners than I would be about being able to stop quickly.

Someday we'll all probably be on disc brakes and that's fine with me, I just don't feel any pressure to make the jump any time soon.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not worried about getting cut by a rotor for the same reasons why I'm not worried about getting cut by a chainring. 

The drawbacks to discs on a road bike are weight, aero drag, and having a different hub standard. If the drawbacks were not there I would have no problem racing with discs. It's great to brake late in a turn or on a technical descent.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

scottR3 said:


> You shouldn't be using your brakes in a crit


my thought as well

if you are braking you are doing something wrong


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

This ain't no oval track, it's crit racing. Braking is always necessary.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> my thought as well
> 
> if you are braking you are doing something wrong


If it weren't for juniors and the occasionally sketchy rider, this might be true. I'm pretty sure juniors were responsible for me hitting the brakes 95% of the time this year.


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

I did it because my only form of road bike is my crux disc bike. I was worried the officials might say something but I guess it was overlooked. 

If you are worried about crashing and landing on a disc rotor, you prolly should not be racing bikes...


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

88 rex said:


> This ain't no oval track, it's crit racing. Braking is always necessary.


On a standard 4 corner crit course most of the guys on our Cat1/2 squad say they don't even touch the brakes. More technical courses, that's a whole different story. I've done some practice crits with mostly Cat1/2 guys (as opposed to the cat 4 that I race in) and it's much much smoother.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

atpjunkie said:


> my thought as well
> 
> if you are braking you are doing something wrong


If you're not braking, you're obviously not going fast enough.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

runabike said:


> If you're not braking, you're obviously not going fast enough.


If you ARE braking, you're not taking the corner fast enough


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> If you ARE braking, you're not taking the corner fast enough


In a pack, in a race, braking is absolutely instrumental. I've never understood these weekend warriors who think that braking is the antithesis of manly racing. Get in a big, fast, proper race and brakes are paramount. Would you say the same thing about F1? Like I said, if you're going fast enough in a pack, you will have to brake. 

Key is learning when to brake and ensuring that you don't overbrake. It's a skill like the rest of it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

runabike said:


> In a pack, in a race, braking is absolutely instrumental. I've never understood these weekend warriors who think that braking is the antithesis of manly racing. Get in a big, fast, proper race and brakes are paramount. Would you say the same thing about F1? Like I said, if you're going fast enough in a pack, you will have to brake.
> 
> Key is learning when to brake and ensuring that you don't overbrake. It's a skill like the rest of it.


In a 4 corner crit you aren't going into the turn fast enough to where you need to use your brakes. This isn't F1, you aren't entering the turn at 200 mph. As I stated before, if the course is technical, then yes brakes are required.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> In a 4 corner crit you aren't going into the turn fast enough to where you need to use your brakes. This isn't F1, you aren't entering the turn at 200 mph. As I stated before, if the course is technical, then yes brakes are required.



What you just said makes no sense. I have done plenty of 4 corner crits where braking was required in one or more corners. A wide 4 lane crit with open clean corner, then yes braking won't be a big issue (til it is) a 4 corner crit with a long straight away that goes into a two (or less lane) section after the turn, we will def be going fast enough to need to shave speed off it the pack its chasing or someone is attacking.

Most brakes I have had on my bikes work fine, what I most want is something that is predicable, that is something I have found I can get with good pad selection and a decent set of brakes. One thing I think people don't take into account in brakes is the frames stiffness esp in the front end, no good having a great set of brakes if the front end is a noodle and the bike feels like its all over the place any time you start braking hard.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

deviousalex said:


> In a 4 corner crit you aren't going into the turn fast enough to where you need to use your brakes. This isn't F1, you aren't entering the turn at 200 mph. As I stated before, if the course is technical, then yes brakes are required.


I've done Athens Twilight and Sunny King in Alabama; both are four corner crits, both average 28+ mph for 40-50 miles, and both involve lots and lots of braking. 

If you're time trialing the whole race, then I concede. But like I said, if you're going fast enough in a pack (and those races are pretty quick), then you will be braking quite a bit.


----------

